

Do you use any service to invoice customers after getting paid with Stripe? - polimorfico


======
jaredtking
I built a service called Invoiced ([http://invoiced.com](http://invoiced.com))
that has Stripe baked in from the beginning. Your customers pay through a
secure form we generate and the receipt is generated/e-mailed to them
afterwards.

If you want any more info, you can reach me at jared [at] invoiced.com.

EDIT: Should also mention you can make invoices without making an account at
[http://invoice-generator.com](http://invoice-generator.com) if you just
invoice occasionally.

------
codegeek
I use freshbooks [0] and it is awesome. They also have integration options
with stripe [1] even though I personally have not used it yet.

[0] [http://www.freshbooks.com](http://www.freshbooks.com)

[1]
[http://community.freshbooks.com/addons/view/stripe/](http://community.freshbooks.com/addons/view/stripe/)

~~~
polimorfico
Same as above, what if you need to send the invoice after getting paid, not
before?

------
logn
Xero is great. It integrates well with stripe. They're also a full-featured
accounting app (more so than Freshbooks which is only invoicing and expense
tracking, and they charge as much as Xero).

[http://xero.com](http://xero.com)

~~~
polimorfico
What if you need to send the invoice after getting paid, not before?

~~~
logn
You could still do that. You can create an invoice and apply a credit. They
offer a free trial so you can see.

------
23andwalnut
I use the app that I built for this purpose
([http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com)). It has stripe and paypal built in.
Customers can download a pdf copy of the paid invoice for their records.

------
kjpatel
Stripe itself could be used to create invoices:
[https://stripe.com/docs/api#invoices](https://stripe.com/docs/api#invoices)

------
lessallan
[http://LessAccounting.com](http://LessAccounting.com) does this too.

